# VZW: Bionic, SGS2, Vigor



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

I was initally torn between the Bionic and SGS2.. but I just took a look at the specs of the Vigor and that along with the Beats tech has me leaning toward that.

Anybody else looking at these 3 phones? And what are you leaning toward getting?


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

The only one I think that's an option for me to buy is the SGS2. But I really want the Nexus Prime. Not sure if its coming to Verizon or not. If it does, I'm getting it. If not, then I'll get the SGS2.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

HTC Vigor for sure. I'm biased :tongue2:


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> The only one I think that's an option for me to buy is the SGS2. But I really want the Nexus Prime. Not sure if its coming to Verizon or not. If it does, I'm getting it. If not, then I'll get the SGS2.
> 
> Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


Yeah I was going to wait for an ICS but afaik they should be releasing the source for ICS which would let developers port it to our phones.. I'd love to get the SGS2 if it uses the Exynos processor but for some reason the one on T-Mobile is using a 1.5 Snapdragon.


----------

